# 02/07 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Orton & Cena Renew Their Rivalry



## Eva MaRIHyse

I can't believe how badly and quickly they've ruined what was briefly a promising tag team division. It's impressive really. Should have just left the belts on the Wyatts.


----------



## TD Stinger

I usually don't go for cliche things like this, but with guys like Cena, Ambrose, Miz, and Wyatt, I wouldn't mind if they had a 6 man promo battle to promote the match.

Other than that, they need to do something to pump some life into the tag division and I do wonder if Becky vs. Mickie is announced for EC.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will John Cena or Randy Orton come out on top?
- How will Luke Harper fend off Bray Wyatt now that he's turned face?
- Will Baron Corbin continue to dominate the Elimination Chamber competitors?
- Who will end up challenging American Alpha for the tag titles?
- Who will James Ellsworth screw over tonight in order to help out Carmella?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Reotor

*John Cena vs. Randy Orton.

It's a NEW ERA!!! *:vince5


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Cena vs Orton in the mainevent.

Is this 2007? 2008? 2009? 2010? 2013? 2014? Nope, its 2017.

Because AJ Styles in the mainevent scene was getting so old, I was so tired of watching entertaining wrestling matches.

So glad Vince came along and snuffed out the fresh mainevent scene we had going on in favour of this. The same old shit.


----------



## Erik.

Cena starting to look real old in that headline picture. 

Will be interesting to see how the match pans out and if Wyatt alludes to anything.


----------



## wwe9391

Time to start getting ready for Smackdown:


----------



## Banez

I hoped i would never have to see Orton/Cena again... thankfully it will be main event so my Smackdown will be little bit shorter :lol


----------



## Brock

Interested in more :harper


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

A 12 man tag team match, are you fucking kidding me.

How many multi team tag matches have they had since the brand split? I feel like they've probably had this very match before as well. Such a shame, American Alpha are getting completely screwed over.


----------



## Dolorian

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> A 12 man tag team match, are you fucking kidding me.
> 
> How many multi team tag matches have they had since the brand split? I feel like they've probably had this very match before as well. Such a shame, American Alpha are getting completely screwed over.


Yeah the booking and overall handling of the tag division on SD has been downright lazy for practically the whole duration of the brand split.

Not quite feeling this episode honestly. Think I'll give it a pass and catch the PPV on Sunday.


----------



## Mox Girl

What an absolutely boring preview :lol They literally tell us nothing about what Dean, Corbin, Miz etc will be doing LOL.


----------



## DoubtGin

The tag team division has been the weakest part of Smackdown for weeks now. They seemed to care during the tournament and Slater's rise to the top but it's been all downhill from there.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Can't say I'm looking forward to Cena vs. Orton #725 .


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

CJ said:


>


Wow Cena looks really old in that pic.



TD Stinger said:


> I usually don't go for cliche things like this, but with guys like Cena, Ambrose, Miz, and Wyatt, I wouldn't mind if they had a 6 man promo battle to promote the match.


Remember Money in the Bank where the 6 guys all sat on top of ladders and shot the shit with each other? Lol I actually really liked that but most hated it.

The tag-team division needs the Revival right now. It's the perfect time to call them up so they don't get lost in the shuffle, because there is no shuffle.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Simply Flawless

No more Cena/orton matches


----------



## Ace

SD looks pretty meh from the preview.

When they should be kicking it up a few notches, they've dropped it down several for WM season fpalm

Well and truly the 'B' show.


----------



## Eliko

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Reotor

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> A 12 man tag team match, are you fucking kidding me.
> 
> How many multi team tag matches have they had since the brand split? I feel like they've probably had this very match before as well. Such a shame, American Alpha are getting completely screwed over.


The real competition between RAW and SDL is on who can book the shittier tag team division. Its a grueling back and forth match so far.


----------



## BringBackBenjamin

Hopefully this means no Cena Orton at Mania. I think something will lead to Shane/Bryan making Orton Harper to fill the card, they'll porbably make Crews Ziggler official too, good luck with a pre-show.


----------



## Vic Capri

I don't care if they wrestled 100 times. I'm excited about tonight even if their Wrestlemania match gets scrapped again!

- Vic


----------



## bradatar

BringBackBenjamin said:


> Hopefully this means no Cena Orton at Mania. I think something will lead to Shane/Bryan making Orton Harper to fill the card, they'll porbably make Crews Ziggler official too, good luck with a pre-show.


Cena is losing the belt Sunday. Orton will fight Bray for the belt at mania, hopefully finally putting Wyatt over. Crews and Ziggler will without a doubt be a part of the ladder match at mania. Calling those two, Miz, Corbin, Dean, and the 6th probably a call up or (please no) Kalisto. Mania is turning out to be shit, but those make the most sense. SDL has dropped the ball so far in 2017.


----------



## Ace

bradatar said:


> Cena is losing the belt Sunday. Orton will fight Bray for the belt at mania, hopefully finally putting Wyatt over. Crews and Ziggler will without a doubt be a part of the ladder match at mania. Calling those two, Miz, Corbin, Dean, and the 6th probably a call up or (please no) Kalisto. Mania is turning out to be shit, but those make the most sense. SDL has dropped the ball so far in 2017.


 lol it's on Vince.

AJ v Orton or AJ v Orton v Cena is a bigger match than Bray v Orton, but they feel now for some reason is the right time to push Bray.


----------



## wkc_23

CAN'T WAIT FOR CENA VS ORTON, FIRST TIME ON SDL :mark: :HA


----------



## Crasp

I actually miss the SD Pre-show...


----------



## Lothario

New Era.


----------



## Dibil13

A double contract signing:lol Since when do non-title matches get signings? They're scraping the bottom of the barrel here. There better be bodies going through tables.


----------



## AngryConsumer

bradatar said:


> Cena is losing the belt Sunday. Orton will fight Bray for the belt at mania, hopefully finally putting Wyatt over. Crews and Ziggler will without a doubt be a part of the ladder match at mania. Calling those two, Miz, Corbin, Dean, and the 6th probably a call up or (please no) Kalisto. Mania is turning out to be shit, but those make the most sense. *WWE* has dropped the ball so far in 2017.


Fixed.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

fun fact: orton vs cena never happend on smackdown


----------



## wwe9391

Oh man such a fresh main event tonight. A match we have never seen before SMH. And they say Smackdown is the better show?


----------



## AngryConsumer

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## wwe9391

As long as i see the face that runs the place im all set for smackdown


----------



## TD Stinger

wwe9391 said:


> Oh man such a fresh main event tonight. A match we have never seen before SMH. And they say Smackdown is the better show?


Yes, while the other show had Roman Reigns vs. Kevin Owens or Chris Jericho for months on end. What’s your point?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Let's get, get, get itttt!


----------



## wwe9391

TD Stinger said:


> Yes, while the other show had Roman Reigns vs. Kevin Owens or Chris Jericho for months on end. What’s your point?


Im joking around relax lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I wish Batista was a full-timer on Smackdown with Cena and Orton. Nostalgia!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The one part of WWE that is guaranteed to be great every week...


----------



## Insomnia

CJ said:


> ​


----------



## Mordecay

Can't wait for them to send those young boys Cena and Orton to NXT and have their first time ever there too :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist

VitoCorleoneX said:


> fun fact: orton vs cena never happend on smackdown


Oh boy! That fun fact will cease to exist by the end of tonight :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah good ole' Seattle. The show where the crowd hijacked the Championship Ascension Ceremony with Cena and Orton. Still one my favorite moments in the last 5 years I've watched wrestling.


----------



## Mordecay

No Mauro :fuckthis


----------



## ElTerrible

That intro certainly felt like we get Orton vs. Cena for the belt at Mania. They´ll just forget about Bray and Harper. The Vince special.


----------



## Headliner

C'mon Vince give Bryan a retirement match at Mania pleaseeeeee .


----------



## Kabraxal

wwe9391 said:


> Oh man such a fresh main event tonight. A match we have never seen before SMH. And they say Smackdown is the better show?


Before last week it clearly was. Then Vince got more involved to book his WM shitfest and SDL is looking to be slaughtered by his inept booking.


----------



## wkc_23

Uh oh. The Miz about to troll the fuck outta DBry.


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE. MIZ. :mark:


----------



## Abisial

That Mauro botch


----------



## wwe9391

HAHAHA Mauro botched. He said "hell in the cell"


----------



## Phaedra

YES!! I was hoping for this tonight.


----------



## ElTerrible

Awesome. LOL. Well played.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mauro Ranallo HELL IN A CELL???


----------



## Mango13

miz really is the best heel right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

wwe9391 said:


> Im joking around relax lol


More like you were trying to make an insult and you don't have a good response to what I said and you're backpedaling. But whatever.

Ah, Miz being a dick to Bryan. This is the shit I’ve missed.


----------



## wwe9391

Miz with them truth bombs


----------



## Vic Capri

> That intro certainly felt like we get Orton vs. Cena for the belt at Mania. They´ll just forget about Bray and Harper.


We can only hope.

- Vic


----------



## Mordecay

Rekt


----------



## Insomnia

Ohhhhhhhhh. :lol


----------



## the_hound

ooooooooooooooh slap in the face


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan got his ass good :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL, Miz is awesome!


----------



## ElTerrible

Kabraxal said:


> Before last week it clearly was. Then Vince got more involved to book his WM shitfest and SDL is looking to be slaughtered by his inept booking.


Amen to that. Though I think the WM shitfest influence started earlier. The first show in the new year. Basically when they decided to make Cena champ again.


----------



## God Movement

Miz isn't too far off getting another world title run.


----------



## Natecore

wwe9391 said:


> HAHAHA Mauro botched. He said "hell in the cell"


He isn't wrong. All Elimination Chambers are hell in a cell but not all Hell In A Cells are Elimination Chambers.


----------



## Trophies

Bryan with the savage burn.


----------



## Ace

Mauro botching already fpalm

He's so overrated... I personally can't wait till Phillips replaces him.


----------



## I am the Storm

Okay, like, DB just burned Miz alive with that comment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This crowd is bringing it.


----------



## Mordecay

All it was good, then Corbin enters


----------



## wkc_23

Good to see Corbin not in skinny jeans


----------



## wwe9391

Mauro botched again HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Ace

God I hate these yes chants so much fpalm

Get the fuck on with it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Daniel Bryan!!!! cheer:cheer


----------



## wkc_23

Each week, Corbin's hairline goes back a couple inches.


----------



## Ace

wwe9391 said:


> Mauro botched again HAHAHAHAHAHAH


 Mauro is so overrated by smarks, I'd prefer Phillips, Nigel and JBL...


----------



## Kabraxal

Don't think Corbin is needed here... let Miz be a great heel. And damn it, I'm cheering for him regardless because he is too damn good at it.


----------



## Vic Capri

#BaronCorbinsPants 

- Vic


----------



## Headliner

Corbin/Miz vs Ambrose/Wyatt ?


----------



## the_hound

fucking tag team match bollocks


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwe9391 said:


> Mauro botched again HAHAHAHAHAHAH


What'd he say this time? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Dean is the most over full time babyface, not even close


----------



## I am the Storm

Get 'im, Corbin!


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL that crowd control by everybody involved.


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel like they are accidentally making Corbin the face here, lol.


----------



## wwe9391

AngryConsumer said:


> What'd he say this time? :lol


The same thing when he botched the first time. "hell in the cell" lol


----------



## Pongo

the dynamic between bryan and the miz is still absolutely the best thing going on on SDL


----------



## bradatar

So wait is Corbin now a tweener? Wtf.


----------



## wkc_23

Styles :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I can't deny it, Ambrose is #1 on mic in the WWE.


----------



## Vic Capri

"Tonight, we're going to have ourselves...A TAG TEAM MATCH!" - Teddy Long

Holla! Holla!

- Vic


----------



## Ace

That pop for AJ?


----------



## Headliner

Headliner said:


> Corbin/Miz vs Ambrose/Wyatt ?


Replace Wyatt with AJ.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

They don't want none!!!


----------



## Mango13

It's weird seeing AJ without the title.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance

THE FACE THAT STILL RUNS THE PLACE!


----------



## wwe9391

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver

Man, AJ looks so weird without the belt.


----------



## Insomnia

TicketButt? :lol The fuck?


----------



## I am the Storm

The P1 himself!:mark::mark:
:mark:


----------



## Ace

How the fuck is AJ not main eventing WM?


----------



## Pongo

Mordecay said:


> Dean is the most over full time babyface, not even close


now, not to take anything from heim, but he's basically the only fulltime babyface in the main event scene


----------



## TD Stinger

Can we just turn this fucker babyface please. His heel run did exactly what it needed to, now it’s time to flip that coin again, IMO.


----------



## Lok

P1 in the house!


----------



## Mordecay

LOL at AJ being like "guys, I'm a heel, please boo me"


----------



## wkc_23

One just can't simply can't boo AJ Styles.


----------



## the_hound

fatal 4 way ok ok wheres bray and cena?


----------



## Mainboy

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> How the fuck is AJ not main eventing WM?


Maybe we can have a fatal four way with AJ v Cena v Bray v Orton for the title. :bosstrips


----------



## I am the Storm

Dat AJ chant.

:banderas


----------



## Headliner

Fatal 4 way.:mark: 

Much better than tag match playa.


----------



## Kabraxal

You aren't going to get booed Styles.


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> Can we just turn this fucker babyface please. His heel run did exactly what it needed to, now it’s time to flip that coin again, IMO.


 Turn him tweener by bringing back lone wolf AJ or BC AJ :mark:


----------



## bradatar

NO TAG FUCK YES


----------



## Vic Capri

> How the fuck is AJ not main eventing WM?


"Because fuck you! That's why!" - John Cena


----------



## Griselda

Thank god, thought it was gonna be a tag match.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Uhh... Just going to ignore the fact that Bray is in the match..?


----------



## Mordecay

Pongo said:


> now, not to take anything from here, but he's basically the only fulltime babyface in the main event scene


Seth and Roman are babyfaces too


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Wow. AJ is small as shit when you look at him and everyone else in the ring.


----------



## wkc_23

SDL stay winning tho.


----------



## Phaedra

Fun as ever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Who will get more nuclear heat from a legit heel turn, Ambrose or Reigns?


----------



## Trophies

No tag team match? Teddy Long is sad.


----------



## Pongo

Mordecay said:


> Seth and Roman are babyfaces too


oh i thought you ment on SDL


----------



## I am the Storm

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Wow. AJ is small as shit when you look at him and everyone else in the ring.


And yet he still looks like the one legit star in the match.

That is how good he is.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What is a ticklebutt? Lol AJ!


----------



## Taroostyles

Shall be interesting to see who takes the pin here, all 4 guys need to look strong. Dean lost to AJ last week, AJ is still rebuilding from the Cena match, Corbin is gathering steam, and I guess that leaves Miz but he's the best heel they have and he could use the win here tbh.


----------



## DammitChrist

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who will get more nuclear heat from a legit heel turn, Ambrose or Reigns?


The latter.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean :lmao He legit made me lol again.

YOU LOOK LIKE A SHOE :lmao

Then AJ's insult backfiring when he said about Dean being in jail and Dean just shrugged HAHA.


----------



## Mra22

Wow ! This crowd is on fire it's amazing to see this


----------



## ElTerrible

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What is a ticklebutt? Lol AJ!


Nobody knows, but I´m sure Vince will now try to make it a thing and a trend on twitter.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Wow. AJ is small as shit when you look at him and everyone else in the ring.


But carries himself as the biggest MF in the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Turn him tweener by bringing back lone wolf AJ or BC AJ :mark:


If we can get “Evil Ways” as his theme again, I’ll take it.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Taroostyles said:


> Shall be interesting to see who takes the pin here, all 4 guys need to look strong. Dean lost to AJ last week, AJ is still rebuilding from the Cena match, Corbin is gathering steam, and I guess that leaves Miz but he's the best heel they have and he could use the win here tbh.


I'm guessing none due to interference by Bray.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Not sure why Orton vs. Cena is getting so much flack. According to WWE.com video playlist this is like the first time Orton and Cena have faced off in almost 7 years. It's not like they are getting paired up against each other constantly to the point of nausea like say...Charlotte and Sasha


----------



## Ace

That punch by Corbin :wow


----------



## the_hound

aj is in his 40's and he's bumping like a mother fucker, roman take note thats how you bump


----------



## wkc_23

DAT PUNCH THO


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dat Corbin punch doe!!!! 

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM!!!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

I love how AJ sold that punch by Corbin. Like he died in mid air, lol.


----------



## Phaedra

ambrose is definitely more popular in the north from crowd reactions. All these guys got great pops and reactions. really good stuff.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hysteria said:


> Not sure why Orton vs. Cena is getting so much flack. According to WWE.com video playlist this is like the first time Orton and Cena have faced off in almost 7 years. It's not like they are getting paired up against each other constantly to the point of nausea like say...Charlotte and Sasha


They met what... 2-3 years ago?


----------



## Prayer Police

horrible-ass kicks


----------



## I am the Storm

Nice spot between Corbin and AJ.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL @ Ambrose not selling those shoot kicks from Miz! 

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Kabraxal

That punch...


----------



## wkc_23

Those rollups :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

ElTerrible said:


> Nobody knows, but I´m sure Vince will now try to make it a thing and a trend on twitter.


Probably, knowing how the WWE can be when it comes to branding.


----------



## razzathereaver

ROLLUP CITY, BITCH!


----------



## Headliner

Roll up city was fun.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

Nice of Ambrose to no-sell those kicks from the Miz. Ambrose is awful.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Hysteria said:


> Not sure why Orton vs. Cena is getting so much flack. According to WWE.com video playlist this is like the first time Orton and Cena have faced off in almost 7 years. It's not like they are getting paired up against each other constantly to the point of nausea like say...Charlotte and Sasha


Royal Rumble 2014

A match so legendary the crowd chanted 'We want Divas!' amongst other things.


----------



## Abisial

the_hound said:


> aj is in his *40's* and he's bumping like a mother fucker, roman take note thats how you bump


No he isn't


----------



## Irrelevant

Those kicks were horrible but I guess that was the point lmao.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ, a heel, is down but still getting "AJ" chants.
:banderas


----------



## Mordecay

Hysteria said:


> Not sure why Orton vs. Cena is getting so much flack. According to WWE.com video playlist this is like the first time Orton and Cena have faced off in almost 7 years. It's not like they are getting paired up against each other constantly to the point of nausea like say...Charlotte and Sasha


Last time was HIAC 2014, in October of that year, so a little over 2 years


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Can we please get AJ vs Morrison vs Ziggler vs Rollins in a cage match?!!!


----------



## 1990WCW

AngryConsumer said:


> They met what... 2-3 years ago?


Yeah, the title unification match in Dec of 2013.

Edit: oh yeah, and then again at the following Royal Rumbl in 2014.


----------



## Mox Girl

That roll-up party :lol


----------



## Lothario

Ambrose looks bored as all hell.:maury


----------



## bradatar

Can we all just stop and appreciate the Miz? The only one in the company who can actually draw "legit" heel hate. This crowd is awesome by the way.


----------



## Pongo

Hysteria said:


> Not sure why Orton vs. Cena is getting so much flack. According to WWE.com video playlist this is like the first time Orton and Cena have faced off in almost 7 years. It's not like they are getting paired up against each other constantly to the point of nausea like say...Charlotte and Sasha


they faced each other enough time to be set for a lifetime, also before the rumble there was so much excitement for all the possibilities they were building for new feuds and an already seen one is the right way to squash it like indeed happened


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

Lothario said:


> Ambrose looks bored as all hell.:maury


He's just there to collect good checks and bang Renee, tbh.


----------



## Lothario

I think Miz wins here. Pins either Corbin or AJ.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Fatal 4 way.:mark:
> 
> Much better than tag match playa.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tower of Doom spot incoming.

Cliche spot but always gets a pop.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO the way Dean delayed falling down after the superplex :lmao


----------



## wwe9391

Classic Intercourse said:


> Royal Rumble 2014
> 
> A match so legendary the crowd chanted 'We want Divas!' amongst other things.


Hell in the Cell 2014*


----------



## the_hound

i absolutely hate that tower of doom shit, it was good at one time but now its over used in multi persons matches


----------



## Skyraider666

This spot again lol


----------



## Lothario

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> He's just there to collect good checks and bang Renee, tbh.


Considering how he's been utilized lately, I can't say that I blame him.


----------



## wkc_23

I like the way Corbin slides out the ring that way. Very slick.


----------



## Phaedra

I love that move, deep six. I'd like to see him put people away with it as well. it's so beautiful.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Corbin has a sweet-ass moveset. 

The Deep Six is one of the coolest executed maneuvers in WWE.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

AngryConsumer said:


> They met what... 2-3 years ago?


Not sure. I just did a search for Orton vs. Cena on WWE.com and a playlist entitled "Every John Cena Randy Orton match ever came up" with a list of 12 matches total. It could be an old playlist but the last one they list is a tables match on RAW from 2010.

EDIT: I stand corrected. Seems the playlist on WWE.com is outdated. I can admit when I'm wrong. I thank everyone for setting me straight. (Y)


----------



## bradatar

Miz needs the pin over anyone right now.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean's little flurry there :woo


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ambrose has tripped like 3-4 times tonight.... "Jeff Hardy" syndrome going on?!


----------



## Prayer Police

They should have text graphics when they zoom in on a random audience member reading "Mark Cam"


----------



## wkc_23

This fatal 4 way is GOOOOOD


----------



## Ace

Corbin pins AJ :lmao

Fuck you Vince...


----------



## wwe9391

Of course AJ takes the pin SMH


----------



## Abisial

Salt incoming


----------



## Headliner

Wow Corbin won. Good match!!!! Loved it from start to finish.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, AJ ate that pin


----------



## Mra22

Such a great match


----------



## Phaedra

whoa ... whoa.


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, at least Dean didn't eat another pin haha.

Corbin wasn't winning on Sunday, and he's even less likely now.


----------



## Taroostyles

50/50 booking wins again


----------



## Mordecay

Pretty cool match

AJ eating the pin :fuckthis


----------



## bradatar

Corbin looking better and better each week.


----------



## Griselda

Corbin just beat 3 former world champions in one night, awesome.


----------



## God Movement

Who cares who ate the pin? The idea is that in the Elimination Chamber anyone can win, everyone has an equal chance. Chances are AJ lasts longer than Corbin in the Chamber. Whatever.


----------



## Insomnia

AJ ate the pin? :lol


----------



## Skyraider666

Good showing by Corbin and I dig the moustache


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Corbin was my man in NXT, but I don't get the megapush and all the wins, meanwhile, super talented Apollo never has anything to do. Corbin doesn't have much more going on on mic or personality wise.


----------



## Prayer Police

Who is this Grado-looking mother fucker behind the announce booth with a "Certified G" t-shirt?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Why the fugg are there 4 dudes on commentary?! Really WWE? 2 is all it takes.


----------



## Phaedra

AJ can take it, he's over imo. They NEED to establish Corbin as a threat going forward cause they need to use their resources a lot better than Raw has to.


----------



## ElTerrible

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Corbin just beat 3 former world champions in one night, awesome.


Don´t worry. Cena will squash him in five minutes again just so he doesn´t get any stupid ideas.


----------



## Kabraxal

NOt too broken up with Corbin picking that win up, especially since AJ got screwed by Maryse pulling Miz out. But Styles needs some momentum for 'mania.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match and really doesn’t bother me in the least that AJ took the fall. You would have fans complaining no matter who took the fall.


----------



## the_hound

contract signing the fuck, must be a ppv this sunday


----------



## bradatar

Hahahahaha anyone else notice the dude in the red certified g shirt on? Hahahahaha


----------



## Irrelevant

Why do Becky and Mickie need a contract signing? Isn't it just a normal match?


----------



## Mra22

That dude in the red shirt is killing me :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Does this PPV have 3 women's matches on it?! Alexa vs Naomi, Mickie vs Becky & Nikki vs Nattie? Wow...


----------



## Pongo

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Corbin was my man in NXT, but I don't get the megapush and all the wins, meanwhile, super talented Apollo never has anything to do. *Corbin doesn't have much more going on on mic or personality wise*.


and apollo does? legit question, i never seen anything that suggests it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Corbin was my man in NXT, but I don't get the megapush and all the wins, meanwhile, super talented Apollo never has anything to do. Corbin doesn't have much more going on on mic or personality wise.


It was obvious which one WWE preferred when Corbin squashed his azz like 3-4 times in 2016, after they were called up.


----------



## Mordecay

Double contract signing :lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

I'm really surprised they haven't de pushed or buried corbin yet. Maybe he'll be the first one eliminated at EC.


----------



## Ace

Kabraxal said:


> NOt too broken up with Corbin picking that win up, especially since AJ got screwed by Maryse pulling Miz out. But Styles needs some momentum for 'mania.


 Does it mater? He has Shane, a ladder match or AMBR.


----------



## bradatar

Mra22 said:


> That dude in the red shirt is killing me


My girl and I were dying


----------



## Kabraxal

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Does it mater? He has Shane, a ladder match or AMBR.


Considering AJ is one of their only hopes to save what is shaping up to be an awful card... yeah, it matters a little. Otherwise this WM will go down as the worst WM of all time.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah AJ is officially out of the picture for Mania season, he's so over the way they see it the pin hurts him the least.

Good match and nice win for Corbin but it is still sad to see the best performer on the roster relegated to the bench for the biggest show of the year.


----------



## the_hound

lol red shirt guy is going to get moved by security


----------



## Pongo

Kabraxal said:


> NOt too broken up with Corbin picking that win up, especially since AJ got screwed by Maryse pulling Miz out. But Styles needs some momentum for 'mania.


AJ is nearly made, these kind of losses won't damage him nor his momentum. He's been established as one of the top guy and can pick up a win against anyone any given day.

Also he probably won't pick up a win this sunday so might as well give some momentum to someone who could use it


----------



## wkc_23

Harper getting promo time :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

I don't think i have ever hear Harper talk


----------



## Griselda

Whoa, Harper has the broom closet all to himself tonight.


----------



## God Movement

Harper is a brilliant promo.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

The Women's Contract Signing should be fun.


----------



## Headliner

Good promo from Harper.:mark:


----------



## bradatar

Oh shit Harper can talk? This is actually a solid promo.


----------



## Mordecay

Harper killing it with that promo :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Pongo

Woah, nice delivery by Luke.


----------



## wkc_23

Makes me think they're gonna have a triple threat match at Mania, for the wwe title. Bray vs Orton vs Harper.


----------



## imthegame19

Crucial said:


> AJ ate the pin? :lol


I figured he would. He got win over Ambrose last week. So Ambrose wasn't taking the pin tonight. While Miz got pinned by Ambrose twice in January. So made sense for AJ to eat pin tonight.


----------



## Abisial

Luke Harper looks so much like Jason Lee :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Great promo from Harper


----------



## Irrelevant

Awkward zoom in on Tom's face.


----------



## ElTerrible

I still don´t understand why they don´t have the six women in the chamber, too.


----------



## I am the Storm

Unrelated to Smackdown, but, anyone here have AJ Styles side plates for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship? If so ya'll are lucky. They're always out of stock. Everyone else WWE has made plates for is readily available. AJ? Always out of stock.

I gotta find 'em before they're gone forever.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I don't like that black hair on Nikki. Brown looks much better on her.


----------



## bradatar

the_hound said:


> lol red shirt guy just got moved by security


No he didn't he was still dancing a minute ago lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

3 women's matches on a WWE PPV, is that a record?


----------



## wkc_23

TITTAY'SS


----------



## Griselda

Nattie literally looks like a fucking clown.


----------



## Lothario

Has Natalya had plastic surgery? Her face looks....odd.


----------



## TD Stinger

Liked that Harper promo. You wouldn’t know it with him being a lackey for years but he is a solid talker.


----------



## Mordecay

This soap opera feud fpalm


----------



## Ace

Game of Thrones said:


> Unrelated to Smackdown, but, anyone here have AJ Styles side plates for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship? If so ya'll are lucky. They're always out of stock. Everyone else WWE has made plates for is readily available. AJ? Always out of stock.
> 
> I gotta find 'em before they're gone forever.


 Under stock them so he moves merch slower, they did the same thing for Punk.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

battle of the bewbs


----------



## AV9160

Baron Corbin sucks. He better be the first one eliminated at the Chamber.


----------



## AngryConsumer

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nattie and Nikki are doing some pretty good acting.


----------



## Mox Girl

This is so awkward. They're both bad actresses :lol

EDIT: LOL guess I disagree with the previous poster heh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

This Nikki/Natayla feud is good, I'm enjoying it so far. It's nice to see a feud last a long time.


----------



## the_hound

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Nattie literally looks like a fucking clown.


i'll be glad to supply her some fresh white paint


----------



## Irrelevant

I really don't care about this feud. It's just a rehash of the Carmella and Nikki feud.


----------



## ElTerrible

I think Nikki is right. Natties is making no sense. That´s not a bad gimmick though, when you can´t cut a coherent promo.


----------



## Pongo

Going from Harper's promo to this... brutal


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

I would love to hit Nikki under the belt too, I understand Nattie.


----------



## Ace

Pongo said:


> AJ is nearly made, these kind of losses won't damage him nor his momentum. He's been established as one of the top guy and can pick up a win against anyone any given day.
> 
> Also he probably won't pick up a win this sunday so might as well give some momentum to someone who could use it


 So AJ puts over Corbin and Bray before going into a match with Shane fucking McMahon? And they wonder why they can't create stars anymore when they job them out like this when they're getting over on their work.

Now that John boy has his win back, I don't know where he goes from here.. there's no reason to protect him.

I really wish he had stayed in Japan..


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh and Luke Harper did a great promo.


----------



## Mordecay

Anyone else paying more attention to what is popping out below their mouths?


----------



## Skyraider666

I have a question. I'm from Poland so I've never been to a WWE show myself but I am wondering do people hear Tom speaking? Because commentators are not heard during matches live, right?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW this is fuggin' nuts!


----------



## -XERO-

AngryConsumer said:


> YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## I am the Storm

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Under stock them so he moves merch slower, they did the same thing for Punk.


Sure seems that way. Everyone, even guys who never won the title in this era, are always available. But AJ? Rarely in stock. Only found on eBay for horrendous prices.

Lame.


----------



## Headliner

Nattie be spitting that venom.:lol :done


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Nattie!!! OH MY GOODNESS LOL!!!! :laugh:


----------



## wkc_23

BAH GAWD, NIKKI HAS A FAMILY


----------



## Phaedra

DAMN!!! hahahahahahahahaha :ha


----------



## XDarkholmeX

This is terrible.


----------



## dclikewah

WUT. WAS. THAT.


----------



## CoverD

TD Stinger said:


> Liked that Harper promo. You wouldn’t know it with him being a lackey for years but he is a solid talker.


I agree 100%, he was fantastic.

Then we get treated to the petty bickering between two of the worst female wrestlers in regards to promos.


----------



## ElTerrible

Well that was pretty good in the end after the sloppy start.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> Nattie be spitting that venom.:lol :done


Bruh.....she's Nicki Minaj of the WWE!


----------



## I am the Storm

Nattie being a brute tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO wow Nattie :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty

Natalya has that Shane McMahon promo style going on where it feels like she's constantly tripping over her own words.


----------



## bradatar

God these chicks can't cut promos. Is Charlotte the only one capable of cutting something decent?


----------



## ElTerrible

The irony of Natties showving her bellas down our throat during the interview.


----------



## Ace

Game of Thrones said:


> Sure seems that way. Everyone, even guys who never won the title in this era, are always available. But AJ? Rarely in stock. Only found on eBay for horrendous prices.
> 
> Lame.


 Imagine if news came out AJ was moving more merch than their chosen one.

Wouldn't look good at all for ol' Roman...


----------



## wkc_23

Nikki and Nattie looked like they were getting their senior pictures took.


----------



## Pongo

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> *So AJ puts over Corbin and Bray* before going into a match with Shane fucking McMahon? And they wonder why they can't create stars anymore when they job them out like this.
> 
> Now that John boy has his win back, I don't know where he goes from here..


They are multiman matches, you never really lose momentum from those, there so many way to protect yourself while getting pinned.
About the Shane match we'll talk about it when they confirm it's a thing, until then it's useless to bitch about it.

On a side note just to be honest i'd rather see AJ vs Shane than AJ vs Orton, i'm so not interested in seeing Orton in the title picture i don't even know how to describe it.


----------



## the_hound

the fuck is this shit????


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Imagine if news came out AJ was moving more merch than their chosen one.
> 
> Wouldn't look good at all for ol' Roman...


Why would they care if news came out that AJ was moving more merch than Roman? The only people that pay attention to that kinda thing are a tiny sample of their audience, and the people who actually care is even smaller.


----------



## Mordecay

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Pongo

Dolph was getting back on the over train during his feud with the Miz, now he comes out to crickets, they managed to fuck it up again with him.


----------



## I am the Storm

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Imagine if news came out AJ was moving more merch than their chosen one.
> 
> Wouldn't look good at all for ol' Roman...


So true.

The E couldn't have that. No way. Gotta have certain others on top, regardless of it being because they're more popular OR having more in-stock merch available for purchase to make it seem that way.

Again, so lame.

I refresh that page every damn day hoping to find AJ's plates but they're never available.

BS.


----------



## wkc_23

Dolph needs to quit the tuning up the band, shit. He ain't HBK.


----------



## bradatar

Dolph still sucks even as a heel.


----------



## Ace

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Why would they care if news came out that AJ was moving more merch than Roman? The only people that pay attention to that kinda thing are a tiny sample of their audience, and the people who actually care is even smaller.


 It will only further push the idea of Roman not being the guy.


----------



## Buster Baxter

One more time :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Okay... that was a dumb decision yet again. Ziggler should not be eating any losses for a while right now you stupid fucking bookers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"One More Time"... these heathens are brutal! LOL.


----------



## Griselda

Ziggler getting "one more time" chants. :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

haha the fans love him.


----------



## Headliner

:lol at Kallisto coming out to get that work from Dolph Giggles. 

That was good.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

wkc_23 said:


> Nikki and Nattie looked like they were getting their senior pictures took.


Bruh.....lmfao!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It will only further push the idea of Roman not being the guy.


To a tiny sample of their audience that are already convinced that Roman is not the guy?


----------



## wwe9391

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Why would they care if news came out that AJ was moving more merch than Roman? The only people that pay attention to that kinda thing are a tiny sample of their audience, and the people who actually care is even smaller.


Exactly. The only people that care are a small group of smark marks on here.


----------



## jky2k15

Crews is such a waste


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WWE don't give a damn about black folks... I can't stand this disingenuous Black History Month tribute bs they do! 

Just keep it 100.


----------



## bradatar

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WWE don't give a damn about black folks... I can't stand this disingenuous Black History month tribute bs they do!
> 
> Just keep it 100.


I mean we all know Vince is racist AF. I don't know why they bother with this anymore.


----------



## ElTerrible

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Ziggler getting "one more time" chants. :lol


Not the first time.


----------



## Rb27332

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WWE don't give a damn about black folks... I can't stand this disingenuous Black History Month tribute bs they do!
> 
> Just keep it 100.


Exactly, it just comes off cringeworthy as hell


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

bradatar said:


> I mean we all know Vince is racist AF. I don't know why they bother with this anymore.


Trump is in the White House now, Vince has his ticket for open racism... might as well join the rest of em.


----------



## Pongo

handicap match? fuck yeah, nice way to get some momentum


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Contract signing time!


----------



## wwe9391

Alexa melts my heart


----------



## TD Stinger

You can only get the most out of this heel turn with Dolph if he actually starts facing faces the crowd is invested in. Crews and Kalisto, while talented are not that guy yet.

Maybe a guy like Dillinger from NXT.

Hm, maybe with this match at EC you can bring in someone to be on Dolph’s side.


----------



## Insomnia

Mickie & Dat Ass Bliss! :mark:


----------



## bradatar

Hahaha yay Dolph will hopefully get buried again Sunday..unless heel turn Crews to actually give him some character?


----------



## Mango13

Becky looking great


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Mickie tonight...man


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OK, Dolph will either go over by cheating, or someone will debut to help Dolph win the match. I would say Tye Dillinger, but he needs to start off solo. Dolph needs an enforcer in his corner though.


----------



## Phaedra

nice pop for alexa bitch, thats cool. Becky always gets good reactions. still think sd has some way to go in building this division. They are using all their resources though.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why is Naomi the only one in her gear?

Becky's outfit is cute though.


----------



## I am the Storm

I rarely comment on looks but, both Becky and Alexa are ridiculously gorgeous.


----------



## the_hound

LOL mickie talking to becky "she's good" LOL


----------



## wkc_23

Becky, Mickie and Alexa are all looking good aff.


----------



## bradatar

WOW Naomi got a reaction.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Mickie's outfit is cute, and I like Becky's outfit too.


----------



## ElTerrible

Say what you want, but that entrance has gotten Naomi over big time.


----------



## Boom19

What an attractive contract signing


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mickie James, DAMN!

Need some tissues.


----------



## Mordecay

Those MILF vibes from Mickie wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ambrose's chick is lookin' good in dem pants do....

Mickie got "rage"... I think there's a few guys in the back that can help with that..


----------



## DWils

Naomi's got tha thickness! Look at that butt!


----------



## Mordecay

All that ass and Becky lol


----------



## I am the Storm

Mickie is bossin' on the mic tonight.


----------



## Headliner

lol Mickie. Like you weren't in TNA trying to get your fans to pay for your country album.


----------



## Insomnia

Mickie! :tucky


----------



## Mox Girl

Mickie's way of talking is a bit odd, but I like her promo work.


----------



## Joe88

They utilize the girls a whole lot better here than on RAW.


----------



## dclikewah

Well Renee left the ring, I think that means only one thing.


----------



## Insomnia

Tuff!


----------



## wkc_23

Becky killin it


----------



## Headliner

Becky spitting venom. :wow


----------



## -XERO-

*THEY ALLLLLLL LOOK GOOD!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829148865240588288


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Bliss so good. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia

Ohhhhhh! :lol


----------



## Mango13

Mickie and Alexa killing it on the mic


----------



## Buster Baxter

Has Ambrose appeared yet?


----------



## the_hound

BURNEDDDDDDDD


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky killin' it on the mic, too!


----------



## Mox Girl

Buster Baxter said:


> Has Ambrose appeared yet?


Yeah, he was in the opening match and segment.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Alexa lol


----------



## I am the Storm

And the champ, Bliss, bossin' too!


----------



## wwe9391

Yea Naomi thats not happening.


----------



## Phaedra

I love this girl, hahaha, bliss is just .... she has a rubber face, she's the regina george of wwe.

edit. omg lol she has to come out with 'shut up naomi stop trying to make glow happen, it's never going to happen' 

i'd lawl for fucking days.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Pretty good segment here.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, bruh. That kick :lol :lol


----------



## bradatar

Naomi is getting a reaction..is this real life?


----------



## Headliner

Damn Naomi kicked the shit out of her.:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good promo work...until Naomi spoke.


----------



## Pongo

that was actually a surprisingly solid segment.


----------



## Griselda

Wow, Naomi is over as fuck.


----------



## Headliner

That was a good segment. Smackdown has been on a roll.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mickie was smiling too much when she was getting all dat Naomi ass in her face. Good shiet!


----------



## Insomnia

First time ever! :lol


----------



## the_hound

WAIT WHAT not this shite again.


----------



## Headliner

Alright_Mate said:


> Good promo work...until Naomi spoke.


She's too ghetto for people's tastes. :mj


----------



## Phaedra

No wwe, my tuesday night does not need a 12 man tag team match. it just fucking doesn't


----------



## Irrelevant

Another multi person tag match. SD's tag division is WOAT.


----------



## OptionZero

Strong promo. Mickie got it started off and the other ladies carried the momentum forward.


----------



## wkc_23

Crucial said:


> First time ever! :lol


They're gonna say that at least 5 more times before the damn match starts.


----------



## Ace

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> To a tiny sample of their audience that are already convinced that Roman is not the guy?


 Well, for an indy darling who is a heel to be doing better, it kind of proves it.. does it not?

Not like he's Roman with overstocked merch that is everywhere either...


----------



## wkc_23

:Tripslick


----------



## Ace

Magnus is one lucky man :banderas


----------



## Phaedra

Irrelevant said:


> Another multi person tag match. SD's tag division is WOAT.


That goes to Raw, they are all fucking irrelevant. But they have taken their eye off the division on sd as well, granted.


----------



## ElTerrible

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Wow, Naomi is over as fuck.


Yes. The entrance is something new and the fans clearly like it. She got a huge reaction at the Rumble, when she pinned Alexa.I was sure the crowd would crap on it, but she was shockingly the most over person in that match.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Damn Naomi kicked the shit out of her.:lol


Hell yeah.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829150843098140672


----------



## Ace

The difference between thirsty fan girls like Ambrose Girl and men is we don't let a women's looks influence our opinions.


----------



## Mordecay

Good promo segment, but don't you feel that Becky has been doing the same promo over and over again for months? Her delivery is well, but I honestly is always the same thing, kinda like Cena's promos


----------



## the_hound

what the actual fuck tag team turmoil at at ec, what a load of shite


----------



## Prayer Police

The hot cops are on the face team?


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> The difference between thirsty fan girls like Ambrose Girl and men is we don't let a women's looks influence our opinions.


Um, excuse me? Where did this come from? Why are you randomly bringing me up?

If you're saying I only like my fave wrestlers cos of their looks, then you can just GTFO, you know nothing about how I think.


----------



## Ace

The show has been pretty good so far even though I'm not a big fan of the direction.

Feels like AJ is going to end up like Ambrose, Bray and Ziggler with his moment being missed...

This was his moment to get to Punk/Bryan level, if not the megastar level.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Breezango on the face side. :ti


----------



## Skyraider666

Hey look, we have tag team woohoo care about them


----------



## Buster Baxter

The tag division is garbage water


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Um, excuse me? Where did this come from? Why are you randomly bringing me up?
> 
> If you're saying I only like my fave wrestlers cos of their looks, then you can just GTFO, you know nothing about how I think.


 Please, like you would give a damn about Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns or Balor if you didn't find them good looking..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Rock & Roll Express tribute by American Alpha. :banderas


----------



## Taroostyles

They've already made AJs place in the overall picture clear, this is his 2nd Mania and he is nowhere near the top of the card and he's gonna be 40 in a few months.

He is the guy to them that can be the credible champion whenever they need it and can make whoever he faces look like a million bucks no matter what the situation.

They are not gonna push him towards superstar status, it's sad but true.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"We want Rhyno"? Really y'all?!?! What year is this doe?!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Skyraider666 said:


> I have a question. I'm from Poland so I've never been to a WWE show myself but I am wondering do people hear Tom speaking? Because commentators are not heard during matches live, right?


Na in the arena you only hear the ring announcer introducing the wrestlers and saying the winner.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Please, like you would give a damn about Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns or Balor if they weren't good looking..


Just shut up. I didn't know you knew my own mind better than me, you have LITERALLY NO IDEA why I like the wrestlers I like. Your opinion on why I like wrestlers wasn't asked for or needed.

My favourite wrestler of all time is Steve Austin. I've never found him good looking whatsoever, so your uninformed opinion is complete crap. GTFO.


----------



## Ace

Taroostyles said:


> They've already made AJs place in the overall picture clear, this is his 2nd Mania and he is nowhere near the top of the card and he's gonna be 40 in a few months.
> 
> He is the guy to them that can be the credible champion whenever they need it and can make whoever he faces look like a million bucks no matter what the situation.
> 
> They are not gonna push him towards superstar status, it's sad but true.


 Should have stayed in Japan :mj2


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Just shut up. I didn't know you knew my own mind better than me, you have LITERALLY NO IDEA why I like the wrestlers I like. Your opinion on why I like wrestlers wasn't asked for or needed.
> 
> My favourite wrestler of all time is Steve Austin. I've never found him good looking whatsoever, so your uninformed opinion is complete crap. GTFO.


 lmao, get off it.

You freaking have sigs and avatars of Dean or Seth half naked - outside the ring.

Fan girls like you sicken me, you're responsible for the Roman Reigns of the world.


----------



## Boom19

Are you saying Steve Austin isn't good looking?? He's beautiful!


----------



## Griselda

Why the hell is there a Shield discussion in the SDL thread? :lol


----------



## Phaedra

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> The difference between thirsty fan girls like Ambrose Girl and men is we don't let a women's looks influence our opinions.


Oh yeah cause the men on this board aren't constantly posting pics of Bayley's arse repeatedly on a monday night, or close ups of nikkis tits or natties, or give it 'hot damn' everytime maryse or lana are on screen, or post gifs of sasha's ass when her gear rides up. 

If men didn't cheer for the women they found the most attractive they would wrestle in sacks. Don't be silly man. 

besides it really wouldn't matter if she did just support the guys because she finds them attractive. You're just trying to wind her up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

SD Tag Division really needs The Revival.

Call them up or just run with American Alpha vs Usos and be done with.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Why the hell is there a Shield discussion in the SDL thread? :lol


No idea. Roman Makes Me Hard just brought up my name for no reason and insulted me :shrug I have no clue why.


----------



## Headliner

I hate when everybody else in the pile has to fall down during a spot like that. They don't even get touched.

Anyway, GORE!


----------



## Ace

Phaedra said:


> Oh yeah cause the men on this board aren't constantly posting pics of Bayley's arse repeatedly on a monday night, or close ups of nikkis tits or natties, or give it 'hot damn' overtime marries or lana are on screen, or post gifs of sasha's ass when her gear rides up.
> 
> If men didn't cheer for the women they found the most attractive they would wrestle in sacks. Don't be silly man.
> 
> besides it really wouldn't matter if she did just support the guys because she finds them attractive. You're just trying to wind her up.


 Most men here don't really give a rats ass about the women and consider their matches and segments the time for piss breaks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMG!

The Ascension got the pin?!??!

HECK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

The Ascension actually won a match! :lmao Is the world ending??!


----------



## the_hound

that made no fucking sense


----------



## Mordecay

The Ascension getting a win :heston


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE ASCENSION GOT THE PINFALL VICTORY?! :faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## safc-scotty

Are the Ascension finally about to rise?...

No? Ok.


----------



## Griselda

Ascension won a fucking match. wens3


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

lol i forgot what their theme was.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Criminal Minds is a good show.


----------



## bradatar

Fuck off Otunga


----------



## Trophies

David Otunga on Criminal Minds :lol


----------



## Ace

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Criminal Minds is a good show.


 Haven't watched it since Gideon left.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

The Ascension win a match on a main roster show? :cmj2


----------



## Phaedra

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Most men here don't really give a rats ass about the women and consider their matches and segments the time for piss breaks.


Yeah, but they'll still fucking objectify them. lol come on man. 

take a swing by the women of wrestling section of the forum and come back and tell me the men on this board aren't thirsty as all get out. wheesht man.

and while you're at it look at most of the signature and avatars. 

want to talk about sd now? cause the ascension just won a fucking match lol.


----------



## Griselda

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Haven't watched it since Gideon left.


I've been meaning to ask you, why do you have a sig of AJ in defeat?


----------



## Ace

Phaedra said:


> Yeah, but they'll still fucking objectify them. lol come on man.
> 
> take a swing by the women of wrestling section of the forum and come back and tell me the men on this board aren't thirsty as all get out. wheesht man.


 How many fans here mark for women purely for their looks? 

Nikki Bella would be the female with the biggest following on here, if the did, but she's probably among the most hated.


----------



## Ace

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, why do you have a sig of AJ in defeat?


 The image was amazing, AJ reaching for the title before losing consciousness with the WM sign in the background.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Haven't watched it since Gideon left.


It's still enjoyable but Hotchner is gone now. He kicked one of the writers and was fired from the show.


----------



## Irrelevant

Phaedra said:


> That goes to Raw, they are all fucking irrelevant. But they have taken their eye off the division on sd as well, granted.


At least Raw actually has feuds between two teams. SD just seems to multi person matches and an occasional 2v2.


----------



## Mordecay

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> *How many fans here mark for women purely for their looks?
> *
> Nikki Bella would be the female with the biggest following on here, if the did, but she's probably among the most hated.


A lot


----------



## Phaedra

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> How many fans here mark for women purely for their looks?
> 
> Nikki Bella would be the female with the biggest following on here, if the did, but she's probably among the most hated.


no its kind of worse, they don't mark they just leer. 
just leave it, you're clearly on a wind up.


----------



## the_hound

what can i say, i love tits and arse, if that makes me objectifying women then i'm guilty as charged.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> A lot


 Still a small portion compared to the women.


----------



## Phaedra

Irrelevant said:


> At least Raw actually has feuds between two teams. SD just seems to multi person matches and an occasional 2v2.


as I said they've kinda taken their eye aff the ball a little bit recently, they're kind of aimless with it. i agree, i just don't care about any raw tags. it's a difference of opinion is all cause i just prefer the tag teams on sd despite the lack of direction.


----------



## wwe9391

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I wish we could all just get along.  I hope everyone has a goodnight!


----------



## Insomnia

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Should have stayed in Japan :mj2


Before AJ left, it would have been nice to see this singles match. Too bad it only happened in a tag at Dominion.


----------



## Ace

Phaedra said:


> no its kind of worse, they don't mark they just leer.
> just leave it, you're clearly on a wind up.


 Leering and marking are two different things.

I seriously doubt AG (and other fans like her) would support either of Ambrose, Rollins, Balor or Reigns if they looked like Neville. Nothing against Neville, but he's not as attractive as those guys.


----------



## Mox Girl

I miss the full version of Randy's theme.


----------



## Pongo

i'm so not interested in this match, i just don't see what does they have to offer in the title picture right now. And it's not an age thing, it's just that their characters right now don't add anything to the title aside from name value.


----------



## Mox Girl

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Leering and marking are two different things.
> 
> I seriously doubt AG (and other fans like her) would support either of Ambrose, Rollins, Balor or Reigns if they looked like Neville. Nothing against Neville, but he's not as attractive as those guys.


Shows what you know, Neville has always been a fave of mine actually. I've liked him since NXT and I met him in 2015 and he was awesome.

So again, stop talking about me and acting like you know anything. You just randomly brought me for up no reason.


----------



## Mordecay

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Still a small portion compared to the women.


Actually, if you compare the amount of women watching with the amount of men watching you could say that there are a lot more men drooling over females wrestlers than the other way around


----------



## Headliner

WWE taking commercials at the WOAT time. I like when Wyatt blows out the light, the lights come back on and the crowd pops.


----------



## the_hound

what happened to the goold ole days of a couple of weeks build for matches, instead its the week before the ppv thats when they add matches to the card.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Crucial said:


> Before AJ left, it have been nice to see this singles match. Too bad it only happened in a tag at Dominion.


Who dat in ur avatar? She about to be bae...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

It's hilarious how we're watching John Cena vs Randy Orton in 2017 and they've managed to somehow bill it as 'first time ever'.


----------



## Mango13

I feel bad for Carmella, she goes from having a pretty decent feud with Nikki, to being paired with ellsworth which they don't seem to have any direction for the storyline and she also is barely getting used anymore.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Shows what you know, Neville has always been a fave of mine actually. I've liked him since NXT and I met him in 2015 and he was awesome.
> 
> So again, stop talking about me and acting like you know anything. You just randomly brought me for up no reason.


 Sorry, I must have missed it with all those half naked avatars and sigs you have of TS :quite


----------



## Phaedra

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Leering and marking are two different things.
> 
> I seriously doubt AG (and other fans like her) would support either of Ambrose, Rollins, Balor or Reigns if they looked like Neville. Nothing against Neville, but he's not as attractive as those guys.


But it doesn't matter is the entire point. I shouldn't have said leering, it's not a nice term, it's human nature to be attracted to attractive people. 

AG and others can mark for them because they find them attractive, i don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Pongo

Ambrose Girl said:


> Shows what you know, Neville has always been a fave of mine actually. I've liked him since NXT and I met him in 2015 and he was awesome.
> 
> So again, stop talking about me and acting like you know anything. You just randomly brought me for up no reason.


Girl really don't bother answering on that topic, you are just wasting your time.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## Insomnia

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who dat in ur avatar? She about to be bae...


Selena Quintanilla.


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Actually, if you compare the amount of women watching with the amount of men watching you could say that there are a lot more men drooling over females wrestlers than the other way around


 Well, most men who watch pro wrestling can appreciate the wrestlers for their talents and characters. Women on the other hand are mostly watching to see ripped, good looking men with little clothes on. It's like men who watch women's volleyball.


----------



## Mox Girl

How is WWE going to make this match different from the 5 billion other Cena/Orton matches? If they can, that is :lol


----------



## NieNie

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Sorry, I must have missed it with all those half naked avatars and sigs you have of TS :quite


Who cares, Balor > Omega > Styles.

Get over it.


----------



## Bung

There are no good looking females on the roster besides mickie james. This is the worst era for women, they are all so below avg its nuts. There are better looking women at your local mall. 

Also everyone in that 8 man tag should be future endeavored, all of them are going no where. 

And whoever thinks the revival should be called up? No. 
Not ever. 

Theme song sucks, both under 5"11, just no.

Same goes for the authors of pain. 2 fat guys, doesnt matter how big, im not impressed or intimidated.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> It's hilarious how we're watching John Cena vs Randy Orton in 2017 and they've managed to somehow bill it as 'first time ever'.


Well you know WWE with semantics. They may have wrestled on SmackDown, but they never wrestled each other on SmackDown Live. Again WWE with those semantics.


----------



## wwe9391

A match we have never seen before!!!!














On Smackdown


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> How is WWE going to make this match different from the 5 billion other Cena/Orton matches? If they can, that is :lol


TBF Cena has become a better wrestler these past 2 and a half years that they haven't wrestled

Cena shut the fuck up


----------



## Phaedra

Oh god, the match i never wanted to see again, thanks sd. second hour has been a bit of a let down 

But at lest Orton is easy on the eye .... lol, sorry I had to.


----------



## Ace

NieNie said:


> Who cares, Balor > Omega > Styles.
> 
> Get over it.


 In what way? 

Balor isn't better than AJ or Omega in any pro wrestling aspect other than kissing Haitch's arrrrse... unk2

You have his dweeby marks trying to insert their hack into the dream match of AJ Styles-Kenny Omega :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Crucial said:


> Selena Quintanilla.


Wifey.


----------



## bradatar

So when's Bray going to interfere and then have "face" Harper come for the save? I'm waittttiiinnggg. ZzZZ


----------



## Griselda

Did Cena just say "Punch me in the face?"


----------



## Buster Baxter

This match doesn't feel like a big deal at all.


----------



## NieNie

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> In what way? Balor isn't better than AJ or Omega in any pro wrestling aspect other than kissing Haitch's arrrrse... unk2


There is a reason why Styles and Omega are lackeys within a Club that Balor started.

Both are inferior to Balor in every way.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why is Bray the only guy in the Elim Chamber who didn't have a match of some sort? :lol


----------



## the_hound




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Buster Baxter said:


> This match doesn't feel like a big deal at all.


Not one bit.


----------



## Phaedra

Did wwe just announce harper vs orton for sunday ... isn't orton in the chamber? must've misread something along the way.


----------



## Pongo

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why is Bray the only guy in the Elim Chamber who didn't have a match of some sort? :lol


they didn't want to ruin the episode.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Phaedra said:


> no its kind of worse, they don't mark they just leer.
> just leave it, you're clearly on a wind up.


I have seen plenty of people post gifs and sexual comments about the women talking about the sexual things they would do to them, there are some things people just might want to keep to themselves. I don't need to know that you would eat glass to see Nikki Bella without her clothes on for example.

I don't think I have ever seen any ladies on here leave creepy comments about how they want to do things with a wrestler but I have seen plenty of guys do that. If somebody wants to discuss that kinda thing make a thread for it but don't post it on the Raw and Smackdown threads where people are trying to have legitimate discussions about wrestling. Ambrose Girl and Phaedra don't let them bother you to much! :smile2: Let people like who they want to and be kind to one another! :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay

NieNie said:


> There is a reason why Styles and Omega are lackeys within a Club that Balor started.
> 
> Both are inferior to Balor in every way.


BALORgoat, is that you? And btw, Styles wasn't on the Bullet Club when Balor was the leader, get your facts right


----------



## Pongo

Phaedra said:


> Did wwe just announce harper vs orton for sunday ... isn't orton in the chamber? must've misread something along the way.


Cena, Corbin, Miz, AJ, Ambrose, Wyatt

no Orton, Orton already has the wrestlemania ticket he doesn't need to wrestle in the chamber.


----------



## Ace

NieNie said:


> There is a reason why Styles and Omega are lackeys within a Club that Balor started.
> 
> Both are inferior to Balor in every way.


 AJ Styles made the BC relevant, and that will eat away at that hacks fans 4444 life.

AJ and Kenny have broken away from the BC, it's Balor who needs it for relevance.

Not like either of them are coming up with geeky references to their past to get over... 

Eh... BalorClub... that's cute :lol


----------



## Bung

They need to cut the rosters down and streamline everything, this ppv every other week and all this programming is way too much

This orton cena match is unnecessary.


----------



## the_hound

speaking of 5 knuckle shuffle


----------



## Phaedra

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I have seen plenty of people post gifs and sexual comments about the women talking about the sexual things they would do to them, there are some things people just might want to keep to themselves. I don't need to know that you would eat glass to see Nikki Bella without her clothes on for example.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen any ladies on here leave creepy comments about how they want to do things with a wrestler but I have seen plenty of guys do that. If somebody wants to discuss that kinda thing make a thread for it but don't post it on the Raw and Smackdown threads where people are trying to have legitimate discussions about wrestling. Ambrose Girl and Phaedra don't let them bother you to much! :smile2: Let people like who they want to and be kind to one another! :grin2:


Oh i'm not bothered. lol, just rollin my eyes.


----------



## Ace

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Not one bit.


 Chants are all for Cena.

Let's go Cena/Cena sucks... no RKO chants..


----------



## Mox Girl

28 world championships between the two of them lol. How many times have they pointed that out now? :lol


----------



## Insomnia

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wifey.


Yups, she is the kind of woman you would wife. Sad what happened to her though. :mj2


----------



## Phaedra

Pongo said:


> Cena, Corbin, Miz, AJ, Ambrose, Wyatt
> 
> no Orton, Orton already has the wrestlemania ticket he doesn't need to wrestle in the chamber.


knew i'd misread or misheard lol. It now makes more sense lol.


----------



## wkc_23

Lol, the way Otunga said "wut"


----------



## Bung

False finishes on smackdown....no crowd pop at all


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> BALORgoat, is that you? And btw, Styles wasn't on the Bullet Club when Balor was the leader, get your facts right


 Balor turds can't handle that it was AJ who made something Balor created relevant. Both AJ and Kenny let go of the stuff and moved onto to better things while Balor needs to stay relevant because he is nowhere as good as those two.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Phaedra said:


> Oh i'm not bothered. lol, just rollin my eyes.


That's good to hear! :grin2:


----------



## the_hound

HARPER


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Ambrose Girl said:


> 28 world championships between the two of them lol. How many times have they pointed that out now? :lol


I'm gonna say, 28 times.


----------



## Mox Girl

An RKO beat John last week (didn't it?), but he kicks out of it this week lol.


----------



## Headliner

So over finisher kick outs.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Finisher kick outs... why?


----------



## Pongo

Orton went texas rattlesnake for a moment there


----------



## bradatar

Super Cena is not phased by the RKO.


----------



## Ace

Orton tapped so quick :lmao


----------



## the_hound

orton tapped like that WTF


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Wait.. why did Orton tap so soon?!?! WTF...


----------



## -XERO-

Crucial said:


> Yups, she is the kind of woman you would wife. Sad what happened to her though. :mj2











:batista3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Are they gonna send out another ref?


----------



## Ace

Harper for the big save lmao?

Yeah, no.


----------



## Kabraxal

They need to play up Orton tapping as being smart... he knew the ref was down, tapped to not take the move for long, then helped beat him down. But of course they don't... can't possibly make someone smarter than Cena.


----------



## dclikewah

Sister Abigail into the RKO just DOES NOT work, it looks so awkward.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good job Harper!


----------



## Bung

Why does luke Harper have a fat ass


----------



## Ace

There was a long pause between the pin.


----------



## Phaedra

fun match that makes me want to see the chamber match and makes me mildly interested in seeing harper vs Orton.


----------



## bradatar

Decent SDL ruined by the end. Awesome.


----------



## Headliner

Good finish to a good show.


----------



## Kabraxal

I hope Cena is taking a long break along with Nikki's rumored break. The show was leagues better without him dragging it down.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nice ending.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Harper plays his character so well, he really deserves a push.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

DO do do do do do do DO!!!! Well John Cena won tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

I liked Harper's involvement, was good to see him break the Wyatt spell.


----------



## wkc_23

That pop for Harper :mark:

Also :lol... Yeah, the ref is magically alright after that final AA.


----------



## wwe9391

Kabraxal said:


> They need to play up Orton tapping as being smart... he knew the ref was down, tapped to not take the move for long, then helped beat him down. But of course they don't... can't possibly make someone smarter than Cena.


you over think things way too much


----------



## dclikewah

Glad they didnt make Harper look like a total goober there, I wont be holding my breathe about it on Sunday though....


----------



## Headliner

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Harper for the big save lmao?
> 
> Yeah, no.


What's wrong? It makes sense. Especially based on the promo he cut earlier in the show.


----------



## Skyraider666

Did Harper get slimmer? He looks great


----------



## Ace

Decent go home show.

Think it's a lock that Bray wins at EC.


----------



## the_hound

night all


----------



## Bung

I want nikki bella to leave forever and have cena and thickie james be an item again


----------



## Simply Flawless

2017 and they still book Orton to look like a chump against Cena :leo


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> What's wrong? It makes sense. Especially based on the promo he cut earlier in the show.


 I was expecting the lights to go out, hated to see him run in. 

It felt weird.


----------



## wkc_23

the_hound said:


> night all


----------



## Pongo

I just can't stand Cena with a belt, it's insufferable. It feels like the rest of the roster can't catch a break. I know it sounds like overreacting but man i really dread his matches when he's not chasing or fucking off in the midcard.


----------



## Kabraxal

wwe9391 said:


> you over think things way too much


That isn't overthinking, that is actually presenting something logically to keep people strong. But then, given how hard you shill for Vinnie boy, I know that isn't going to mean a damn thing to you.


----------



## Ace

Pongo said:


> I just can't stand Cena with a belt, it's insufferable. It feels like the rest of the roster can't catch a break. I know it sounds like overreacting but man i really dread his matches when he's not chasing or fucking off in the midcard.


 It will be the last week you see him with the title for a while.


----------



## ElTerrible

It would be pretty awesome to see Bray win the belt with help from Randy and Harper. They re-unite in the middle of the ring and say it was just a trickplay to throw off the champion. And now that they control the world title Randy will challenge for the Universal title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Ace

51 pages for the thread, has to be one of the weakest weeks since the split?


----------



## Pongo

ElTerrible said:


> It would be pretty awesome to see Bray win the belt with help from Randy and Harper. They re-unite in the middle of the ring and say it was just a trickplay to throw off the champion. *And now that they control the world title Randy will challenge for the Universal title at WrestleMania*.


the winner of the rumble must challenge the champion of his own brand.


----------



## wkc_23

bradatar said:


> Decent SDL ruined by the end. Awesome.


The ending was pretty solid though?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Total mixture of an episode, no consistency to it much, it went from good to bad, to good to bad to good.

Highlights for me were the Fatal 4-Way, Harper's promo, Women's contract signing and the ending was decent.


----------



## Ace

Alright_Mate said:


> Total mixture of an episode, no consistency to it much, it went from good to bad, to good to bad to good.
> 
> Highlights for me were the Fatal 4-Way, Harper's promo, Women's contract signing and the ending was decent.


 First hr was good, the second felt like Raw tbh..


----------



## Insomnia

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :batista3


----------



## domotime2

I don't understand AJ dropping the belt to cena at rumble at all.


----------



## Brandon Creasor

I was disappointed by the opening segment. Where were Orton, Wyatt & Cena to hype the chamber match?

I didn't feel like watching the fatal 4 way match, so I skipped to the end of it. I would have booked AJ to win, not Corbin.

I like that Orton will be facing Harper at Elimination Chamber. Randy will obviously (to me) win though.

I skipped the Nikki Bella/Natalya segment.

I like Apollo, so I'm glad that he went over Ziggler but I just don't like the way he did it.

I don't like how the superkick is being used so frequently and as a basic move by other wrestlers when it's a finisher for Dolph. Waters it down in my opinion.

I skipped the dual contract signing.

I skipped to the end of the tag match. The Ascension is lame in my opinion and I disliked seeing Viktor get the pin on a veteran and good quality guy like Rhyno.

I don't like that they did Cena vs. Orton again, but I think that because they did it tonight on SmackDown, they most likely won't do it at 'Mania and that's a good thing, in my opinion. I never want to see Orton/Cena again, let alone for a title.


----------



## bradatar

wkc_23 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decent SDL ruined by the end. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> The ending was pretty solid though?
Click to expand...

Meh super Cena losing to an RKO last week to kicking out bothered me. Then the ref being totally late on the count for the AA was pretty annoying as well. I get the Harper face turn, but I just dislike putting him with Cena. To me it makes literally absolutely no sense.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Nikki / Nattie scrap on Talking Smack was nice. 

:bjpenn

Holy shit! Alexa's outfit. :yum:

Miz GOATing :mark:

Fairly uneven episode overall but the first 30 minutes were really good.


----------



## Bung

Everyone in the 8 man tag need to be cut. Sick of the usos spamming superkicks. Im dont with these idiots.


----------



## imthegame19

Brandon Creasor said:


> *I was disappointed by the opening segment. Where were Orton, Wyatt & Cena to hype the chamber match?
> 
> I didn't feel like watching the fatal 4 way match, so I skipped to the end of it. I would have booked AJ to win, not Corbin.*
> 
> I like that Orton will be facing Harper at Elimination Chamber. Randy will obviously (to me) win though.
> 
> I skipped the Nikki Bella/Natalya segment.
> 
> I like Apollo, so I'm glad that he went over Ziggler but I just don't like the way he did it.
> 
> I don't like how the superkick is being used so frequently and as a basic move by other wrestlers when it's a finisher for Dolph. Waters it down in my opinion.
> 
> I skipped the dual contract signing.
> 
> I skipped to the end of the tag match. The Ascension is lame in my opinion and I disliked seeing Viktor get the pin on a veteran and good quality guy like Rhyno.
> 
> I don't like that they did Cena vs. Orton again, but I think that because they did it tonight on SmackDown, they most likely won't do it at 'Mania and that's a good thing, in my opinion. I never want to see Orton/Cena again, let alone for a title.


Basically AJ,Ambrose,Miz and Corbin are feuding with each other and afterthought in the Chamber match and have no chance to win. That's why they basically split the chamber feuds with Cena feuding with Bray/Orton over the title. As for Corbin winning, AJ got a win last week. There's no reason why he needed to win this week. Corbin is the guy who needed a rub going into the match. Since he's not had the big success Ambrose, AJ or Miz have had in the WWE.



> I don't understand AJ dropping the belt to cena at rumble at all.


Because he pinned Cena three times on PPV and Cena was going to always beat him to win the title and end the feud. They didn't plan for AJ to ever be champion at Mania. Which is why he won the title at September PPV.


----------



## Ace

Is Talking Smack not scripted?

Cena just said no one else in the Chamber is on his or AJ's level atm...

I'll get the quote..

Edit: 

"Most worried about draw and the chamber."

"I'm firing on all cylinders, the one person I'm looking out for, AJ Styles because I firmly believe he's firing on all cylinders. I think everybody else isn't just where we're at. I think AJ and I are in a groove, that MJ zone where the rim is a big old bucket and you can hit anything."


----------



## imthegame19

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Is Talking Smack not scripted?
> 
> Cena just said no one else in the Chamber is on his or AJ's level atm...
> 
> I'll get the quote..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> "Most worried about draw and the chamber."
> 
> "I'm firing on all cylinders, the one person I'm looking out for, AJ Styles because I firmly believe he's firing on all cylinders. I think everybody else isn't just we're were at. I think AJ and I are in a groove, that MJ zone where the rim is a big old bucket and you can hit anything."



It's not fully scripted, more just things they need to say or talk about. But wrestlers pretty much use their own words. Which is why Daniel Bryan/Miz had that heated argument before. I think he's just giving AJ props, because of the good match they had together at Rumble. That's how I took it as Cena showing AJ a little respect.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn. Cena kinda tried to put a berry on the whole roster right there. 

:berried

:cenaooh


----------



## imthegame19

Mugging of Cena said:


> Damn. Cena kinda tried to put a berry on the whole roster right there.
> 
> :berried
> 
> :cenaooh



Well his opinion isn't really going to matter when Bray walks out Champion at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Good*

Daniel Bryan, Miz, A.J. Styles, and Dean Ambrose
Luke Harper finally getting a chance to show off those excellent mic skills
Mickie James looking hot and AF. Not to mention those boots. 
Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, and Renee Young looking gorgeous.
Mickie James knocking it out off the park on the mic.
Alexa Bliss with great mic and putting Becky Lynch and Naomi in their places.
The main event

*Bad*

Boring Corbin with a microphone
Boring Corbin pinning A.J. Styles
The Nikki-Natalya segment


----------



## Mugging of Cena

imthegame19 said:


> Well his opinion isn't really going to matter when Bray walks out Champion at Elimination Chamber.


Yeah. My way too early prediction is that Cena drops the belt at EC, takes mucho time off after Mania, and comes back to break Flair's record and break his own losing streak at Summerslam.


----------



## bradatar

The G.O.A.T said:


> *Good*
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Miz, A.J. Styles, and Dean Ambrose
> Luke Harper finally getting a chance to show off those excellent mic skills
> Mickie James looking hot and AF. Not to mention those boots.
> Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, and Renee Young looking gorgeous.
> Mickie James knocking it out off the park on the mic.
> Alexa Bliss with great mic and putting Becky Lynch and Naomi in their places.
> The main event
> 
> *Bad*
> 
> Boring Corbin with a microphone
> Boring Corbin pinning A.J. Styles
> The Nikki-Natalya segment


Meh. Dude, Corbin is getting better and better. I fully expect some type of title run within the next year. (Prob IC, but I'll take it). His moveset is excellent. That slide out of the ring he does is great (I mean cmon with the Dean bouncing off the ropes BS). Corbin is slowly solidifying himself as a perfect tweener. I hate comparing him to Austin, but the dude is a badass with no friends to help him and is doing his job. His mic work will get better.


----------



## ElTerrible

Pongo said:


> the winner of the rumble must challenge the champion of his own brand.


Yes. And rules have to be taken very seriously in professional wrestling, and especially in WWE. You never make up shit as you go along. What brand is Undertaker on?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Its so annoying that they always have to have talking before an opening match, they couldn't have just put on a good match to start the show. No, they had to have a 15 minute talking segment to get you completely uninterested in what's going on.

I get why they do it. The psychology of it works on some people I'm sure, & makes them look good in the eyes of those people. But for me I'm so tired of it. Would rather just have a good, entertaining match to kick off the show (to get you into it) instead of having to endure boring talking everytime.

Also didn't like that Corbin went over on AJ with 1 End of days, after AJ took 5000 AA's (and an avalanche AA). AJ's credibility continues to decline. 

I skipped everything else until the end. I did try to watch the mainevent in its entirety but its just so redundant at this point I couldn't do it.

I hated the ending with them having the run-in to protect them, then just having Cena go over anyways. What was the point of the run-in? It did nothing in the end.

You had the commentary trying to put the match over the whole night as the best 2 of this generation but the ending made Orton look like a complete schmuck. 

Basically, they had the only part of the show that was worth watching at the beginning IMO. 

Why they had to take the title off AJ and go back to Cena again I will never understand. The show sucks now in comparison to before Cena came back.



imthegame19 said:


> Because he pinned Cena three times on PPV and Cena was going to always beat him to win the title and end the feud. They didn't plan for AJ to ever be champion at Mania. Which is why he won the title at September PPV.


So that's an excuse to make the product inherently shittier?

Who cares what they want, I want to be entertained. I've seen Cena a million times in this spot, having the same matches, doing the same things. Its been 12 years. 

I still think they should have done a double turn, even if Cena was protected. Would have ended up much better than the situation we have now.


----------



## BEE

Smackdown is getting harder and harder to sit through and that's not a good sign. Everything outside the WWE Championship chamber scene / Women's feuds are totally forgettable. I don't want to watch Orton and Cena have their 10000th match and to read Cena wins and kicks out of one RKO? Nah, why bother. 

- Ziggler news to GTFO. Heel or face, he's unbearable. This new 'oh look I turned heel, I am aggressive [email protected][email protected]" shit is old. 

- Tag team turmoil, who cares? Tag teams in the WWE are fodders anyways. Piss breaks. 
- The contract signing was nicely done. Becky and Mickie knocks it out of the park, just wow. Bliss is declining on the mic and this is either they're restraining her more on the promos or she just doesn't have material, it feels very scripted. Naomi needs to stay far and FAR away from a mic. 
- Can we please just turn AJ face? The fans don't want to boo him..who does? He has not shown one trait of a heel, whatsoever. 
- I skipped everything else.


----------



## Brandon Creasor

imthegame19 said:


> Basically AJ,Ambrose,Miz and Corbin are feuding with each other and afterthought in the Chamber match and have no chance to win. That's why they basically split the chamber feuds with Cena feuding with Bray/Orton over the title. As for Corbin winning, AJ got a win last week. There's no reason why he needed to win this week. Corbin is the guy who needed a rub going into the match. Since he's not had the big success Ambrose, AJ or Miz have had in the WWE.


Good point. Since they're pushing Corbin, they gave him the momentum that they should have but in my opinion, Corbin isn't main event material. I think putting him in the chamber match was the best choice though, considering he would have nothing else to do at the event. If Ziggler wasn't in a feud with Kalisto & Crews, I would have put him in Baron's place.


----------



## imthegame19

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> So that's an excuse to make the product inherently shittier?
> 
> Who cares what they want, I want to be entertained. I've seen Cena a million times in this spot, having the same matches, doing the same things. Its been 12 years.
> 
> I still think they should have done a double turn, even if Cena was protected. Would have ended up much better than the situation we have now.


It's no excuse, just is what it is. They were never going to have AJ as champion at Mania or do another AJ/Cena match at Mania. WWE could care less about 5 star matches in main event scene at Mania. So hoping that AJ wouldn't drop the title to Cena at some point or have another match between the two Mania was your own fault. If you think that's bad, just wait until they have Goldberg probably crush Owens in 5 minutes or less at Fastlane.


They want guys who can bring in the casuals. AJ just a guy from Atlanta to those people. That's why they want Cena looking strong going into Mania. Even if there only going to put him in a Total Divas feud with Miz to draw more casuals. While Randy Orton is a big name for WWE and Bray Wyatt creepy gimmick appeals more to casuals. 


Which is why Wyatt always gets big Mania matches(Cena/Taker and once was planned for Brock in 2016). Trust me I'm not exactly thrilled with Dean Ambrose spot either. But it's probably because he's just seen as a guy in jeans who use to be in the Shield to the casuals. What the smarks feel as entertainment at Mania is different then what WWE shoots for. Which is why Shaq/Big Show will have a singles match and AJ/Ambrose might not at this point.




Brandon Creasor said:


> Good point. Since they're pushing Corbin, they gave him the momentum that they should have but in my opinion, *Corbin isn't main event material*. I think putting him in the chamber match was the best choice though, considering he would have nothing else to do at the event. If Ziggler wasn't in a feud with Kalisto & Crews, I would have put him in Baron's place.


I don't think he is either, but I fear Vince might feel he is. I wouldn't be shocked to see him feuding with Ambrose, Orton or face AJ post Mania in 2017. But yeah Corbin pinning AJ in that match made the most sense. Since you had Ambrose get pinned last week(after Miz/Corbin got involved) and it would be stupid to have your IC Champion get pinned back to back weeks. While at the same time Miz just jobbed to Ambrose in his last two matches. Plus I think it means more for Corbin to pin AJ who was World Champion a few weeks ago. Compared to say Miz who was last World Champion in 2011.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjo2-3P7SxM


I dunno what it is but he comes across as such a face in this video, nothing about that screamed Heel like at all....face turn coming soon?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

imthegame19 said:


> It's no excuse, just is what it is. They were never going to have AJ as champion at Mania or do another AJ/Cena match at Mania. WWE could care less about 5 star matches in main event scene at Mania. So hoping that AJ wouldn't drop the title to Cena at some point or have it at Mania was your own fault. They want guys who can bring in the casuals.* AJ just a guy from Atlanta to those people.* That's why they want Cena looking strong going into Mania. Even if there only going to put him in a Total Divas feud with Miz to draw more casuals. While Randy Orton is a big name for WWE and Bray Wyatt creepy gimmick appeals more to casuals.
> 
> 
> Which is why Wyatt always gets big Mania matches(Cena/Taker and once was planned for Brock in 2016). Trust me I'm not exactly thrilled with Dean Ambrose spot either. But it's probably because he's just seen as a guy in jeans who use to be in the Shield to the casuals. What the smarks feel as entertainment at Mania is different then what WWE shoots for. That's why Shaq/Big Show might have a singles match and AJ/Ambrose might not at this point.


AJ Styles is far more over than guys like Reigns & Cena who they push endlessly. The only reason there is any truth to what you are saying (which I disagree with for the most part) is because the WWE doesn't push AJ like that. He was getting over organically on his own, the fans loved having him in the mainevent, he was the best part of the product & he should have gotten the further push he deserved because of it. 

The roster is so damn thin as far as credible talents. If they had gave AJ this Mania run he would be cemented as a top guy in the company, and he would be a big name draw for them going forward. Rather than just being another guy who got his 15 mins to shine then right back to Cena.

But no, this is the WWE right? Why go with what makes sense.

Nothing is my fault because I wasn't expecting AJ to win. I was expecting Cena to win just like everyone else. Doesn't excuse them doing it though. 

Cena doesn't bring in casual's at a show like Mania, Bray Wyatt doesn't either, neither does Orton. the Wrestlemania brand itself (and bringing back old stars for the show) is the draw.

Infact I would bet that AJ Styles brought more new eyes/interest to the product with his debut & rise to the top than Cena has at any point in the last year.

If they had pushed AJ like they should have, he would easily be the biggest star on the roster. Hell before Cena came back he was the biggest star in the company, and he still does get the best reactions. (atleast on Smackdown).

The problem is, the WWE knows they can get away with whatever they want because they have such a big group of fans who are invested in the brand and will watch no matter what. So anyone who is coming to this product looking for an entertaining show on a consistent basis is fucked.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Why are people moaning about AJ eating the pin, they need to make all the participants look like a legit threat in the EC so Corbin pinning AJ was smart, who was supposed to take the pin The Miz? He's probably getting eliminated first in chamber, Ambrose? He got pinned last week, AJ is the most protected out of all of them, only losing to the likes of Jericho, Reigns and Cena since his debut, that didn't hurt him at all.


----------



## imthegame19

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> *AJ Styles is far more over than guys like Reigns & Cena who they push endlessly*. The only reason there is any truth to what you are saying (which I disagree with for the most part) is because the WWE doesn't push AJ like that. He was getting over organically on his own, the fans loved having him in the mainevent, he was the best part of the product & he should have gotten the further push he deserved because of it.
> 
> The roster is so damn thin as far as credible talents. If they had gave AJ this Mania run he would be cemented as a top guy in the company, and he would be a big name draw for them going forward. Rather than just being another guy who got his 15 mins to shine then right back to Cena.
> 
> But no, this is the WWE right? Why go with what makes sense.
> 
> Nothing is my fault because I wasn't expecting AJ to win. I was expecting Cena to win just like everyone else. Doesn't excuse them doing it though.
> 
> Cena doesn't bring in casual's at a show like Mania, Bray Wyatt doesn't either, neither does Orton. the Wrestlemania brand itself (and bringing back old stars for the show) is the draw.
> 
> Infact I would bet that AJ Styles brought more new eyes/interest to the product with his debut & rise to the top than Cena has at any point in the last year.
> 
> If they had pushed AJ like they should have, he would easily be the biggest star on the roster. Hell before Cena came back he was the biggest star in the company, and he still does get the best reactions. (atleast on Smackdown).
> 
> The problem is, the WWE knows they can get away with whatever they want because they have such a big group of fans who are invested in the brand and will watch no matter what. So anyone who is coming to this product looking for an entertaining show on a consistent basis is fucked.



You should know by now that crowd being over with the crowd means nothing to WWE these days. That is why the number one face in the company gets boo'ed out of the building every week. WWE audience is so small these days and filled with so many Smark fans. They're at the point we're WWE just ignores it. As long as there's some reaction(good bad or any noise), well Vince is happy. I understand the Mania itself is the draw, but WWE caters to that casual audience for the event. Facts are they don't see AJ as a top Mania guy who casual fans will care about. I think Vince is at the point now, were he keeps his the Smark fans happy through out the year(since June we've seen Rollins,Ambrose, Balor,Owens and AJ win the World Title) Then basically tears everything down and does what he wants at Mania. 



My point is AJ is never going to be the guy you want him to be in WWE. If he was 10 years younger maybe he becomes that someday. But it's not happening at 40 plus that's for sure. Even a guy who was massively over and more over then any guy in recent years in Daniel Bryan. WWE had no intentions of putting him in a big title match. Until CM Punk left and Batista/Orton feud failed badly. Then in his big comeback in 2014 they had him job to Reigns and put him in IC Title match. While even a guy like CM Punk who also was massively over was just used at Mania to job to Orton/Taker. 



So even though AJ is over with the smarks it's no where to that level and I doubt AJ will get anywhere close to the spots even those guys had at Mania in the past. Again I'm not making excuses or letting WWE get away with it. But complaining on a message board does nothing. So if you don't like it, only thing you can do is not watch. Then hope a lot of other people don't watch. Problem is, WWE knows the smarks will watch Wrestlemania. Even if there favorite wrestlers are in the mid-card matches.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Highlight of Smackdown was


----------



## ceeder

Mickie was insanely hot tonight. 

Like... holy FUCK hot.


----------



## BrieMode

*GOD*mella :clap 
I hope she is going to break up with James for more relevant superstar next week


----------



## Vic Capri

Well, if Cena Vs. Orton doesn't happen at Wrestlemania 33, I'm satisfied with tonight's match.

- Vic


----------



## Not Lying

Mickie/Becky owned that segment. Highlight of the show next to Harper. Nice 4-way too.

Alexa wasn't as good tonight as she usually is but still good enough, Naomi, could have done better.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah I actually really liked that contract signing segment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

I don't get why some people are so upset about Styles taking the pin. He won last week, so there's no harm in taking an L in a multi man match this week. And it'd be silly to have Dean take back to back losses, Miz has already genuinely done nothing except job and lose for all of 2017 so far, no need to have him eat another loss when he's 100% losing on Sunday as well. And Corbin needed some of that momentum he had before he lost to Cena back.

Try being a Miz fan and seeing all of his momentum get killed and all of his work in 2016 being utterly erased and rendered pointless.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Cena pinning Orton left me with a sour taste in my mouth


----------



## NieNie

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Try being a Miz fan and seeing all of his momentum get killed and all of his work in 2016 being utterly erased and rendered pointless.


Miz is competing for the WWE title this Sunday, he moved from the IC title to this, he is getting featured consistently getting matches and plenty of promo time. How was his momentum killed particularly by Dean Ambrose as you say?

Try being a Dolph Ziggler fan who had his momentum after No Mercy by the Miz because they had him drop the IC title to him again after the career vs title match.

That is rendering a wrestler's work utterly erased and pointless.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NieNie said:


> Miz is competing for the WWE title this Sunday, he moved from the IC title to this, he is getting featured consistently getting matches and plenty of promo time. How was his momentum killed particularly by Dean Ambrose as you say?
> 
> Try being a Dolph Ziggler fan who had his momentum after No Mercy by the Miz because they had him drop the IC title to him again after the career vs title match.
> 
> That is rendering a wrestler's work utterly erased and pointless.


Well Miz has less than zero chance of winning the WWE a Title. He hasn't won a single match this year, and gets laid out in most of his segments. He's lost all his momentum because all he's doing now is losing and getting laid, all his cheating and arrogance just sees him get his ass kicked every week. He was better off as a big deal midcarder as opposed to a jobber in the Main Event. He got more promo time and more match time as IC Champion.

That individual case with Ziggler losing the belt after a month was dumb, but it was all a part of one big overarching story leading to his heel turn. What could Miz becoming a jobber again lead too? Ziggler lost the belt back to Miz to further his frustrations, that same story doesn't apply to The Miz.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

imthegame19 said:


> You should know by now that crowd being over with the crowd means nothing to WWE these days. That is why the number one face in the company gets boo'ed out of the building every week. WWE audience is so small these days and filled with so many Smark fans. They're at the point we're WWE just ignores it. As long as there's some reaction(good bad or any noise), well Vince is happy. I understand the Mania itself is the draw, but WWE caters to that casual audience for the event. Facts are they don't see AJ as a top Mania guy who casual fans will care about. I think Vince is at the point now, were he keeps his the Smark fans happy through out the year(since June we've seen Rollins,Ambrose, Balor,Owens and AJ win the World Title) Then basically tears everything down and does what he wants at Mania.
> 
> 
> 
> My point is AJ is never going to be the guy you want him to be in WWE. If he was 10 years younger maybe he becomes that someday. But it's not happening at 40 plus that's for sure. Even a guy who was massively over and more over then any guy in recent years in Daniel Bryan. WWE had no intentions of putting him in a big title match. Until CM Punk left and Batista/Orton feud failed badly. Then in his big comeback in 2014 they had him job to Reigns and put him in IC Title match. While even a guy like CM Punk who also was massively over was just used at Mania to job to Orton/Taker.
> 
> 
> 
> So even though AJ is over with the smarks it's no where to that level and I doubt AJ will get anywhere close to the spots even those guys had at Mania in the past. Again I'm not making excuses or letting WWE get away with it. But complaining on a message board does nothing. So if you don't like it, only thing you can do is not watch. Then hope a lot of other people don't watch. Problem is, WWE knows the smarks will watch Wrestlemania. Even if there favorite wrestlers are in the mid-card matches.


I agree with you. Its such a shame, stars who give some new life and new born interest to the product like Bryan and AJ are cast aside for the same old things that have caused the decline of this company and this business.

I get why the WWE does what they do, its smart, dum down so much of the product that it makes it seem like the odd good thing they do is alot better than it probably actually is. And for how thin the roster is they almost have to do it to survive, because they are so incompetent when it comes to building up anyone else other than John Cena that if they tried to put on a good product consistently with the way it current stands they would be out of good matchups so quickly.

At this rate I'll be done after Mania. Really sucks. I was honestly enjoying the product for the first time in so long with AJ's rise, then along came Cena & Vince and now here we are, back to the same old re-runs.



NieNie said:


> Miz is competing for the WWE title this Sunday, he moved from the IC title to this, he is getting featured consistently getting matches and plenty of promo time. How was his momentum killed particularly by Dean Ambrose as you say?
> 
> Try being a Dolph Ziggler fan who had his momentum after No Mercy by the Miz because they had him drop the IC title to him again after the career vs title match.
> 
> That is rendering a wrestler's work utterly erased and pointless.


Compared to where they both were a month ago, both feel less credible and less important.

I agree with the post you quoted though, I was really enjoying Miz for the first time in possibly his entire career (And I remember him back to when he first debuted). Now I usually just skip Miz segments.


----------



## BEE

As for someone that didn't like AJ taking the pin, I understood why they did it. It was to build up Corbin. Corbin has been receiving steady pushes since the RR when he eliminated Strowman and now pinning the phenomenal one only builds his credibility by a long shot. And to tell you the truth, AJ is one of those superstars that can lose and it won't effect them. 

AJ taking the L for Corbin was very surprising though but kayfabe wise..Corbin just surprised AJ with the End Of Days, which is one of the more protected finishers. No problems there.


----------



## Asuka842

I'm just tired of them putting people who are competing in big matches on PPV that I'm supposed to get excited for, in meaningless matches on TV. That match shouldn't have happened at all, those guys didn't need to face each other before Sunday. You want to build Corbin up, have him beat someone not involved in the match, or he lays out AJ AFTER his match (with someone not involved in the PPV match). WWE's whole "now it's your turn to win/lose this week" booking style is so stupid.

And speaking of AJ, he really needs to turn babyface, or at least tweener. They don't even really need to change his character much, just who he goes after. It worked for Austin, Rock, Undertaker, Kane, Orton, etc. And it can work for him to. 

The women's contract signing was good. I wish that I could say that I was confident that Becky was winning this Sunday, but I'm not.


----------



## chronoxiong

Lol at the Natalya/Nikki feud. This has become a feud where they are not trying to be the best Women's wrestler anymore. Just about Cena and who is the right mate for Cena. Mickie James was looking hot in that contract signing segment. I'm glad she's back with the company. Lol at that 6 vs 6 tag team match. So many guys in one ring. Feels like the company has no plans for many of them and just want to book them in this jumbled mess. 

The "once in a lifetime" match up between Cena and Orton was actually a good match. Felt refreshing to see them face each other again after so many years. Luke Harper actually getting a pop for helping Cena? If only Erick Rowan can get any kind of reaction when he's out there. That Fatal Four-Way match for no reason was decent too. I guess Baron Corbin really is getting a push. He could grow on me later.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Alright_Mate said:


> Total mixture of an episode, no consistency to it much, it went from good to bad, to good to bad to good.
> 
> Highlights for me were the Fatal 4-Way, Harper's promo, Women's contract signing and the ending was decent.


This!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I think the main event confirmed that Cena and Orton WILL not face each other 1-on-1 on WM 33.

----

I agree that AJ Styles should turn face, there is not reason even in kayfabe to keep him as heel, I supposed they are just waiting to the SDL after Elimination Chamber. 

I'm happy Dolph Ziggler is a heel again, too bad all the credible uppermidcarders are occupied.


----------



## Piers

Why is Baron always wrestling in a t-shirt ?


----------



## Simply Flawless

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why is Baron always wrestling in a t-shirt ?


His sad face stomach is depressing as fuck to look at


----------



## Bung

Why would anyone wanna see corbin with his shirt off...bad enough him balding yet keeps that shitty long hair. Hes a failure in real life also. No one likes him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Bung said:


> Why would anyone wanna see corbin with his shirt off...bad enough him balding yet keeps that shitty long hair. *Hes a failure in real life also. No one likes him.*


LOL, the guys lived a pretty good life and is a close friend of slot of famous musicians and athletes for starters. I don't know why people love to pretend that the non Indy Gawds have no friends and are horrible people.


----------



## Piers

Bung said:


> Why would anyone wanna see corbin with his shirt off...


I don't, I was just wondering, he used to take it off a few months ago.


----------

